# Give me some advice



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

So im looking to upgrade electronics. I have a hds-5 gen 1 currently. Im looking for suggestions on what a solid upgrade would be, that didnt break the bank, that included side scan, down scan and GPS. all of the new models are like a forgein language to me. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy with the size and speed of HDS5 gen1?If so, stick with it.Not to many features in need on gen 2/3 lowrance that are must have to average joe. 

DownScan Imaging is nice._SideScan_ is a priceless search tool.Point 1 antenna is a must in open water.

Touch screen is the only way to fly after owning.

Nut'in like looking at a HDS12 touch


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Javelin389T said:


> Happy with the size and speed of HDS5 gen1?If so, stick w


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

The Elite7 is a nice unit but no side scan


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

If you'd like to stick with Lowrance, the HDS7 Gen2 Touch is a great unit for the price. Bundle with the 83/200 skimmer transducer and structurescan transducer... will give you traditional, down and side sonar. The built-in GPS and pre-loaded basemaps are fair. A Navionics Hotmaps Platinum or Navico Lake Insight HD add-on chip will give you a lot more detail, especially on inland lakes. I recently upgraded console and bow units with them and am very happy, no issues. With the new Gen3's hitting the market, the Gen2 Touches have come down in price, and there are some nice rebate offers going on now:
http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/specialoffers/HDS-Gen2-Touch-Ultimate-Upgrade/
Bass Pro, Cabelas and Gander Mountain occasionally have them on sale too.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Look at the humminbird 798ci hd si, you can get em new for 650 and under. Its got down and side scan, and has dual slot memory cards.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You might be able to find some clearanced gen 2 button models... They are moving to all touch or hybrid touch with hds units.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

if you want to sell that 5 when you find your upgrade let me kniow


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I am selling a Lowrance 7xHDI.....$425 can have it.


----------

